# Schwinn cycle lock removal



## Vintagebikenut (Feb 5, 2012)

Can anyone explain to me how to remove the locking mechanism out of my locking forks? The key turns but the locking pin does not move in and out to lock it and unlock it so I wanted to get into it to see the problem I see the cap on the bottom of the fork Head stay that houses the lock but not sure if this is how you access the lock. I wanted to see if it was something I could fix before I resort to my last option the FENDER DOCTOR.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Feb 8, 2012)

Yea, you're on the right track.  Pop the plug out of the bottom with a screw driver. Most likely you will be able to reattach the lever that actuates the dead bolt without removing the lock cylinder.  If you have to remove he cylinder, you'll see the spring loaded keeper on the back end of the cylinder that keeps it from pulling out with the key.  It's been a while since I worked on one, but if I remember correctly, the key has to be in a particular position (locked I think) to pull the cylinder out.  Hope I got this right.


----------



## Vintagebikenut (Feb 8, 2012)

*Cycle lock removal help*

Thanks for the info I will try tomorrow and post my results hopefully they are good so anyone else with the same problem can get some input from this post. Thanks again OZARK FLYER.


----------

